# Forum Home Renovation Water Saving Garden Ideas  IBC Water Tank Connections

## sstyln

Hi, 
I'm looking at using 2 x IBC Water Tanks to store rain water.  
I have a few questions: What fittings are required to join the two tanks using the outlet at the bottom? I would need to pit a T in this section in order to connect to a pump and use this as the outlet.I was thinking of connecting PVC pipe to the top lid and just above putting in a T section for the over flow. Are there connections available for this? 150mm if I don't use the lid or smaller if I unscrew the center piece.  
I have looked on ebay but was unsure on which items to use. 
Has anyone got any photos of the tanks joined up?

----------


## ringtail

You will need IBC adaptors that change the thread back to the standard black poly bush systems. Plenty on ebay or just go to an irrigation shop near you. Mine cost $20 each. Once you have the adaptors you can just make up the rest with bushes from bunnings or plumbers supply. Bunnings dont stock the adaptors so don't even bother trying. Been there done that. Inlet is easy enough, overflow is trickier.

----------


## SilentButDeadly

What Ringtail said... 
Overflow can be managed by putting in another T in the fittings you use to join the tanks together at the bottom but before any tap to control outflow - T must be open to the static water pressure in the IBCs.  Point this T up to the sky and fit a stand pipe to the T that is just taller than the IBC's full water level...there's your over flow. 
Bear in mind that IBC's are usually semi-clear...so sunlight gets into the water.  Which promotes algae growth.

----------


## ringtail

Oooh, good one with the overflow. Cheap and easy. I cut a hole in mine and put a fitting in which was a pain. The IBC's need to wrapped in shade cloth or other to stop the UV or they will just crumble to powder in a few years. They are soooo thin. I put mine under the front deck so all good. The 3 at the farm are covered by a big tarp.

----------


## sstyln

Thanks for the info. I will check out the plumbing store for fittings. I am putting mine under the deck I am building so they will not be exposed to direct light.

----------


## ringtail

99% of plumbing stores don't stock the IBC adaptors either. An irrigation shop is what you want.

----------

